# Best scope for low light



## savedjim (Oct 17, 2015)

What are some really good scopes for my ruger super RedHawk ?? I had a doe Come out this afternoon so I was just looking at her through my scope . And just before dark I could not see her through it .. I could see her perfect with my naked eye but not through my scope . There's got to be something a lot better in the afternoons than what I'm currently using a Simmons!!


----------



## Rich M (Oct 19, 2015)

Try a reflex or red dot scope.  They work nice and are visible in the dark.  Put the red dot on the deer and put her in the ice box.

I'm of the opinion that scopes less than $300-$400 are just less.  Most are junky and will not last many years.  Yours cost you a deer.

Look at a scope as an investment that puts meat on the table.  Guys buy a $1000 gun and put a $200 scope on it.  Should be the other way around - the guns shoot better than we can, the scope should see better than we can...


----------



## savedjim (Oct 19, 2015)

What red dot do u suggest!!!! I'm shooting a 9 1/2 inch barrel super RedHawk 44


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have an Ultradot brand red dot on my 7x30 Contender.  I have had it for many years and have never even changed the battery.  Ultradot has lifetime warranty, came with rings, battery, etc..  About $130 shipped to my door back then.  Mine has a 4 moa red dot.

If I were buying today I would get one of the models with a smaller red dot as the dot does cover up some of your target at longer range.  The red dot brightness is adjustable and can be easily seen in low light conditions.  In bright light conditions such as mid day in open terrain, the red dot is more difficult to see.

Dave


----------



## savgashooter (Nov 23, 2015)

*handgun sighting devices*

The Ultra Dot, Match Dot II is the latest Ultra Dot pistol red dot sight.  It has an adjustable dot size from 2,4,6 and 8 MOA along with two other reticles and carries a lifetime warranty.  I have had mine on a Blackhawk Hunter .44 mag. for three years; excellent!!  Mine cost $235.00 three years ago and I bought it because every review I found praised them and I have to agree.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 24, 2015)

I own quite a few Ultra Dots; on my SRH hunting gun is a bone stock 30mm Ultra Dot.
Be aware that the factory ring spacing on the Ruger SRH does not allow use of the adjustable 30mm UD models - the basic one size dot fits just fine.  You have to use a weaver rail base in order to mount the other UD versions.

On my .454 SRH is a Leupold VX III 2-7 x 32 mm with a custom reticle; thin crosshair with a large solid dot in the center.  EZ to pickup in low light and the larger objective lens gathers more light at 2X than a standard 20mm pistol scope.

But a 30mm UD red dot will get it done if you can live with 1x

Of course you need 30mm Ruger rings; the 1" Ultra Dot models are just fine for hunting use if you dont want to change base / rings.

Hint:  do NOT use the aluminum rings that UD provides even if you go to a Weaver base; get standard Weaver brand rings with the square cross bolt to stand up to the recoil.  Round crossbolts will peen the slots of your base over time.


----------

